# car show- Grapevine Tx



## anglwngss (Oct 25, 2010)

Lone Star Camaro & Thompson Group at Classic Chevrolet are hosting a car show benefiting the Humane Society of North Texas. 

HSNT is passionate about helping animals in need.
Our mission is to act as an advocate on behalf of all animals and to ensure their legal, moral and ethical consideration and protection. 
We provi...de for the well-being of animals who are abandoned, injured, mistreated or otherwise in need. We promote an appreciation of animals and seek to instill respect for all living creatures.

Date: Saturday, June 14th
Time: Noon to 3pm
Location: 2501 William D Tate
Grapevine, TX
Fee: $15 or donation from HSNT's list of wanted items below

- Blankets and towels (we cannot currently utilize sheets)
- Purina One or Purina Pro Plan dog, cat, kitten, and puppy food
- Non-scoopable clay cat litter
- Thrive Feed or Equine Senior Feed for horses
- Rolled oats
- Alfalfa cubes
- Halter and lead ropes
- Horse grooming and hoof care supplies
- Hay: Horse Quality Coastal Square Bales
- 21st Century kitten and puppy milk replacer
- Dog, cat, kitten and horse toys
- Stainless steel bowls and dishes
- Grooming equipment

**Any make/models are welcome, so if you have gearhead friends with hot cars, please feel free to invite them!


(This is located ACROSS the street from Classic Chevrolet!!)


----------

